# Tapatalk



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

This tapatalk. Anyone have it on a Windows phone and know how to post pics?

I never did figure out how to post pics on just the site without a app....

The iPad the PT app is easy as all though to post pics

I thought this tapatalk would be similarly easy. Now I dont


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Then I found it. Didn't I? Live. Kool


----------

